# Hi ! Newbie in DC *waves*



## mneiai (May 4, 2011)

Hi!  I kept hearing about this site, made an account, but have been mostly lurking around for a little while, so I thought I'd stop in here.  

  	I'm 26 and just finished up grad school, so have a lot of free time on my hands while dealing with job searching.  I go on and off with my love of makeup, mostly due to just having a face that's not made for it, but am definitely in one of my "on" periods!  I love MUFE and NARS, but MAC has sort of always been a part of my life because my older sister's been absolutely obsessed with it since I was a kid.


----------



## thatssojessy (May 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 4, 2011)

welcome to specktra! i love you dog in your avatar!


----------



## bis (May 5, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## sayah (May 6, 2011)

I'm curious, what do you mean by? 


mneiai said:


> I go on and off with my love of makeup, mostly due to just having a face that's not made for it,


----------



## SweetMom528 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site, the dog is so cute.


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Shypo (May 12, 2011)

Hello mneiai!!  Many of us here love MUFE and NARS as well - be sure to check out those forums too!!


----------



## Ridingcrops (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome. Nice to see there are other locals who love their makeup. And since I'm a guy I'd love to see photos of the makeup you wear.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 2, 2011)

welcome


----------

